# Available: 4/4 Drum & Bass practice loops



## Chris (Apr 21, 2004)

I've got a Roland PMA-5. While it's not much by way of studio recording, it's a fantastic practice tool. I'll be making and posting up bunch of straight 4/4 loops of different keys, but if anyone has a request, post it up here and I'll get you a loopable mp3 of something.

So if you've ever thought "I'd really like to try writing something in C m7 sus4", let me know and I'll accomodate you. I use them to get the hang of soloing over uncommon (and just plain fun) keys.


----------



## Vacant (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm not quite sure what you mean..


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 13, 2004)

he means just programming simple cohrd progressions to solo over that are different and unique. I got a request.. Do a cool minor progression out of like, Gminor and use some big jazz chords.


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2004)

Actually it's drums & bass, with the key of your choice.  I'll post up a sample tonight (it's 7am and I'm awaiting brewing coffee right now)


----------



## Goliath (Aug 13, 2004)

Cool.  Let's hear 'em.


----------



## Vacant (Aug 19, 2004)

I'd really appreciate some of that stuff


----------



## Satch (Oct 1, 2004)

Niice! CAn I pop over when you do it? I still have not used my pma-5. Maybe I could catch some lessons!


----------



## Vince (Oct 1, 2004)

Gm(add9add11add13) to an Ebmaj7 to an Am7(add9add11), over a funk bassline in 8th note sextuplets.


----------



## Vince (Oct 1, 2004)

man, desertdweller is a dick!


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2004)

Actually, I can do that. 

I'll try to have somethin' up this weekend.


----------



## Vince (Oct 1, 2004)

hahahah great response


----------



## Prophecy420 (Oct 2, 2004)

desertdweller said:


> man, desertdweller is a dick!



Yeah, screw that bastage!


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 3, 2004)

desertdweller said:


> Gm(add9add11add13) to an Ebmaj7 to an Am7(add9add11), over a funk bassline in 8th note sextuplets.




An Am7 add9 a11 is just a Am11. Unless you specify no 11 or 9 (or modify them) its assumed they're part of the chord when you say 11 ;p 

So you want a GmAdd9/11/13 to a EbMaj7 to a Am11.

You could also say Gm13(No 7) if you watned, too ;p

So that gives us a Gm13(no 7), EbMaj7 Am11 progression..
So Vi-IV-Vii progression in Bb Major ;p

Once you break it down thats actually pretty simple lol


----------



## Leon (Oct 3, 2004)

how about some blues progressions in keys of A, C, and B?


----------



## Vince (Oct 4, 2004)

HateBreeder said:


> An Am7 add9 a11 is just a Am11. Unless you specify no 11 or 9 (or modify them) its assumed they're part of the chord when you say 11 ;p
> 
> So you want a GmAdd9/11/13 to a EbMaj7 to a Am11.



You're probably right  It's been years since I was in music theory class. My mind might not remember all of it, but I'm glad my fingers still do


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 5, 2004)

Guess thats all that matters ;p


----------

